# zootoca vivipara



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Juvenile Common Lizard on our Kitchen wall last week, sunny Buxton no less :gasp: We've got plenty of adders on the moors above us but hadn't seen any common lizards in this neck of the woods previously.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

looks quite big for a juvenile, maybe from last year, it looks to have 'adult' colouring.

how lovely though... i'd be leaving snacks out for them!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

laurencea said:


> looks quite big for a juvenile, maybe from last year, it looks to have 'adult' colouring.
> 
> how lovely though... i'd be leaving snacks out for them!


You may well be correct, overall length was around 85mm, I'd assumed early born 2012 however at this size it could be late 2011


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

Aimo said:


> You may well be correct, overall length was around 85mm, I'd assumed early born 2012 however at this size it could be late 2011


they give birth around july, so one of last year's. new ones are very dark, looking black when first born and gradually taking on a browner hue. generally grow into adult colours in their first summer.


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

you more than likely have a small community right there in your back yard, how fantastic. we have to walk a mile or two before we can see any round here.
Very Cool :2thumb:


Paul.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Genetic said:


> you more than likely have a small community right there in your back yard, how fantastic. we have to walk a mile or two before we can see any round here.
> Very Cool :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Paul.


Hoping this is the case, will certainly be trying to cultivate there presence next summer


----------

